# Golden Bumble Buzz Fuzz



## carlinb17 (Aug 18, 2021)

Here’s one I finished up. It’s Bumble Buzz Fuzz clone. Came out awesome, I dropped the resistance to 100r for the light plate.
Had a little troubleshooting, the jacks I got from Tayda had the contacts backwards.  The enclosure is from Smallbear and the finish is incredible!


----------



## fig (Aug 20, 2021)

Incredible is accurate! Nice!


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks! The enclosure is part of the translucent finish series smallbear has, I was hesitant to add graphics because it looks so nice. Just added graphics to another enclosure in the works, it’s for the cepheid chorus.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 22, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> Thanks! The enclosure is part of the translucent finish series smallbear has, I was hesitant to add graphics because it looks so nice. Just added graphics to another enclosure in the works, it’s for the cepheid chorus.


Both look great with the added graphics!


----------



## Barry (Aug 22, 2021)

Very nice


----------

